# SixChows - a question about your cab



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

SixChows, I have a question about your snowcab.
How do you access the arm to lift the blower?

Maybe it's just me, but the arm to raise the blower on mine (the Berco unit) is outside of the fender wells. In other words, it looks like you would have to stick your arm outside of the cab to raise it.

Is your's a power lift? Or how does it work?

They have a clearance on the 'screen cab'. I am almost tempted to buy it, and then cover it with a clear shower curtain. 

SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

SnowMower…

My blower lift arm is also outside the fender wells. The way I 
understand the Sears cab set-up is that they provide a window flap
for you to reach through, so you can have access to the blowers
lift arm. 

I have a GT5000 with snow blower and a cab. I decided to move the
hinge on the right side door from the from of the door to the back of
the door. (Like suicide doors). This way I can open the door a little 
and reach out and move the blowers lift arm. I hope to finish it this
weekend and I will post some pic’s.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Snowmower

Here's a pic of the door flaps. Like aegt said just reach out and grab it. The nice thing about the flap is you don't need to worry about the wind grabbing the door and bending it or ripping it off all together.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys.

You fellas ever dream up some way to get an actuator on there to save you the grief? I know I have some unique problems being my unit is the berco, but I'd love to hear your thoughts.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

snowmower

The agri-fab unit is a bear to mount but once it's on, raising it is quite easy. It just pivots and the arm is so long that the weight really isn't an issue.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I just pinged Original Tractor Cabs this morning.
Looks like they have a great deal on the wind break ... down to $120.
OriginalTractorCabs - hot deals 
<img src="http://www.originalcab.com/graphics/hot_deals_insert/hotdeals_main_r30_c19.jpg">

Also, I did the 'search' and found there is a Sears/ Hardtop, model 10130 for the GTs 1990 and up. So I put in another request to find out pricing. I really would prefer the hard top.

Had a look at the tractor last night. Looks like there might a crazy way I could hook up and actuator to the tractor to lift the blower. But that will be a project for next summer.
(man I gotta learn how to weld, you guys have so much fun )

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Snowmower

If you tell originalcab your muffler is under the tractor thay will probably tell you they don't have a cab. Tell them you have a side muffler. My hardtop with electric wiper, tinted safety glasss windshield, and amber warning light was around $700-$800 IIRC


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Sixchows, I see you got honourable mention over on GW. Nice shots of your setup.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Still drooling over those cabs.

aegt5000, you say you adapted a cab for the GT5000. Do you have any pics like you do the bolens?

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

snowmower…

Here are some detail pic’s on how I attached the Sims cab to the
Sears GT5000 tractor. Please feel free to ask any additional questions.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/Front.jpg">

The 2 front channels on either side of the windshield panel are again 
supported by homemade 1” square tube supports. For the GT5000,
I added flange plates to the bottom ends of these tubes and bolted
the flanges to the sides of the chassis rails. I did this before I got the
snowblower and what looked like a good mounting spot (when I had
the snow plow) wound up being exactly where the brackets for the
snowblower drive attach to the tractor. To mount the blower brackets
I needed to notch them out and weld them to the flanges at the bottom
of my vertical support tubes.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/Rear.jpg">

The back of the cab is again supported by a homemade “Z” bracket.
The “Z” bracket sits on top of my rear weights and the cab sits on top
of the “Z” bracket. If the rear weight set-up was not already on the
tractor, I would have extended the “Z” bracket down and used the
plate behind the hydro to support it.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Perfect, thanks.

I was looking at my machine last night comparing how you mounted the cab on the bolens and realized there is NOWHERE to attach any kind of base plates. But, I see your mounting points were radically different for the craftsman.

If you get feeling camera happy, I'd love it if you could snap 2 or 3 hundred pictures. Hope you can add them to the site, but if there are just too many, please feel free to email them to me.
SnowMower 

thanks
SnowMower


----------

